# St Marys area



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

Will be coming up next week with a boat and am wondering if there is any fishing action going. I fish the area in the fall and know all the hot spots. Just wondering if those hot spots are holding any fish. Might be a little early but is there any atlantic action going on in the lower river. The Edison, rapids, Canadian power plant or the clay banks. Any whitefish or perch action in the upper near the coke plant.
A report would be appreciated.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

This is the height of the walleye bite. FM


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Forest Meister said:


> This is the height of the walleye bite. FM


What types of depths? The main river is still only 46 degrees!


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

West Side AK said:


> What types of depths? The main river is still only 46 degrees!


Find the warmer water and you'll find the eye's


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

ajhallfr said:


> Find the warmer water and you'll find the eye's


I live near the Saginaw bay and all my walleye (pickerel for u Canadians) fishing is done in those waters, There is no need to fish anywhere else. I love the St, Marys waters for the cold water species.
Now that the kings and coho are just about all gone in Huron the emphasis has to be on atlantics, pinks and whitefish. The Superior coho action is a hidden gem. There is year around action, in the upper river if you know how to fish them. With the near shore, cold, deep water you don't have to go far to have good action.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

West Side AK said:


> What types of depths? The main river is still only 46 degrees!


What aj said. 4'-6' right now. A good temperature probe is worth its weight in gold right now. FM


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

West Side AK said:


> What types of depths? The main river is still only 46 degrees!


The main river temp doesn't matter, and honestly never does until mid July when you fish the channels. If your fishing more than 10' your too deep right now


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

KC Black said:


> Will be coming up next week with a boat and am wondering if there is any fishing action going. I fish the area in the fall and know all the hot spots. Just wondering if those hot spots are holding any fish. Might be a little early but is there any atlantic action going on in the lower river. The Edison, rapids, Canadian power plant or the clay banks. Any whitefish or perch action in the upper near the coke plant.
> A report would be appreciated.


I'm giving a callout to any Sault area (MI/Ontario) fishers or any other people familiar with the St. Marys area for a report. Any Atlantic action? how about perch or whitefish in the upper river. Not too much talk on the UP site. I'm very familiar with the area--I fish it about 10 times/year and can give detail info via PM if you like. Have not talked recently with my Canadian chums as they are all on extended holiday in the US.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very few atlantics at this point but anytime now that could change. Aquatics lab doesn't even have the sanctuary up yet and no snaggers out so that tells all you need to know.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

KC Black said:


> I'm giving a callout to any Sault area (MI/Ontario) fishers or any other people familiar with the St. Marys area for a report. Any Atlantic action? how about perch or whitefish in the upper river. Not too much talk on the UP site. I'm very familiar with the area--I fish it about 10 times/year and can give detail info via PM if you like. Have not talked recently with my Canadian chums as they are all on extended holiday in the US.


How about a report from your June 6 trip?


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

Quig7557 said:


> How about a report from your June 6 trip?


Did not do too much fishing! Fished whitefish on the upper river, 2 of us caught 15, small with a few good sized ones. also fished the power plant wall with some small success. Overall, we caught fish but I expected to catch more. Did not even try for perch, atlantics. Apparently there was not too good of a spring run of coho. Not many were in the upper chasing smelt.


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

ottertrapper said:


> Very few atlantics at this point but anytime now that could change. Aquatics lab doesn't even have the sanctuary up yet and no snaggers out so that tells all you need to know.


What do you mean sanctuary? Are you talking about the cables they set in the corner of the power plant? There was some talk about ARL moving the lab to the other end of the power plant to eliminate the snagging problem. Are they moving the lab?


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

KC Black said:


> What do you mean sanctuary? Are you talking about the cables they set in the corner of the power plant? There was some talk about ARL moving the lab to the other end of the power plant to eliminate the snagging problem. Are they moving the lab?


Yes but not anytime soon. They just got a chunk of money this year but they need like another 3 million before they can begin.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

KC Black said:


> What do you mean sanctuary? Are you talking about the cables they set in the corner of the power plant? There was some talk about ARL moving the lab to the other end of the power plant to eliminate the snagging problem. Are they moving the lab?


They use those cables to put up their orange mesh to protect them from snagging in that corner. When that is up good numbers are in. Edison gifted the other end of the plant too LSSU in 2007 but need to raise a lot of money before it happens.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I am planning on a trip north next week, and wondering what the Atlantic situation is on the Saint Mary. I know it is a little late, but it is the only time available to me at the moment. I will be wade fishing, and will plan to use center pin and fly rods. It is my first time at the Soo for this type of fishing and any info will be greatly appreciated. PM me if you like.
Thanks,
D


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

flyrodder46 said:


> I am planning on a trip north next week, and wondering what the Atlantic situation is on the Saint Mary. I know it is a little late, but it is the only time available to me at the moment. I will be wade fishing, and will plan to use center pin and fly rods. It is my first time at the Soo for this type of fishing and any info will be greatly appreciated. PM me if you like.
> Thanks,
> D


Are you going to the rapids?


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

flyrodder46 said:


> I am planning on a trip north next week, and wondering what the Atlantic situation is on the Saint Mary. I know it is a little late, but it is the only time available to me at the moment. I will be wade fishing, and will plan to use center pin and fly rods. It is my first time at the Soo for this type of fishing and any info will be greatly appreciated. PM me if you like.
> Thanks,
> D


Talked with my friend at the sault this morning. It's been hit and miss all season although he caught 6 this morning. A few weeks ago a strong push of fish was in and fishing was great, he caught many in the 12 lb. range. It's hard to explain, only with time and experience will you understand that fishing the St. Marys is difficult to say the least. You can catch a lot of fish if you EXACTLY know what to do, if you don't have the technique you will get skunked, and say I'm full of BS. I have fished there for 18 consecutive years and it took a lot of years to figure it out and I had lots of help from my chums. It's not un common to catch 5/8 fish each outing and have multiple hookups. Almost always there are trailing fish following the hooked fish, a quick cast from a standby rod will hook the trailer. There are multiple gates open on the coffers trying to adjust water levels in superior and huron. The rapids are white water and treacherous to wade. Best bet for fishing is trolling with a boat. The inside berm may be holding a few fish but expect an army of fishermen. I will start fishing mid august through the end of September. Coho's, kings, pinooks, pinks, whitefish and a few atlantics should be available.


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Just got back from the Soo on Friday afternoon. Fished 5 mornings on the wall at the power plant (from shore, not in a boat). My son caught 1 and I lost 1. Did have a few fish follow, but would not hit. Mayfly hatch was in full swing. The Snaggers were out of control. Seems to be more of them every year. Did see the boats catch a few, but not as many as in past years.


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Great stuff guys, fishing should be heating up with the warmer weather/water temps. Itching for the salmon runs to start up. Gino your son has had better luck fishing that rail for Atlantics in 5 mornings than I ever have there. Congrats!


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Munuscool said:


> Great stuff guys, fishing should be heating up with the warmer weather/water temps. Itching for the salmon runs to start up. Gino your son has had better luck fishing that rail for Atlantics in 5 mornings than I ever have there. Congrats!


Thank You Munuscool!
We definitely put in time! Would usually get there around 5:30 and fish until 9 or 9:30 and then go and do things with the family. In the years past we have always gone the last week of June into the first week of July. We delayed it a week this year because the two previous years the fishing was really slow (water was super cold from the hard winters). I felt like we were a week to late this year. According to LSSU the water temp was around 60 degrees. Around 55 degrees is when we have had our best luck. He caught his on 2/3 oz wonderbread little cleo. I lost the one I had on Black and Silver X-Rap. Good Luck if you go. There was no shortage of fish. Getting them to bite was a different story.


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

gino said:


> Thank You Munuscool!
> We definitely put in time! Would usually get there around 5:30 and fish until 9 or 9:30 and then go and do things with the family. In the years past we have always gone the last week of June into the first week of July. We delayed it a week this year because the two previous years the fishing was really slow (water was super cold from the hard winters). I felt like we were a week to late this year. According to LSSU the water temp was around 60 degrees. Around 55 degrees is when we have had our best luck. He caught his on 2/3 oz wonderbread little cleo. I lost the one I had on Black and Silver X-Rap. Good Luck if you go. There was no shortage of fish. Getting them to bite was a different story.


That is definitely true. I haven't fished there recently, but will have to try it sometime. The last time I went I tried using dead smelt on jigheads. Word of the wise, they fall off pretty darn quick lol. Tight lines in the LP


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the comeback KC, this will be entirely new for me, but want to give it a try. Any help on baits or fly's that might help a first timer would be greatly appreciated.
SO11, not sure where I will be trying to fish at, all depends on what I can find out here and learn after I get up there.
Want to try to get one on my CP so that will be what I plan to start with. Will also have fly rods and spinning outfit with me if that is what it takes.

D


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

While you're in Canada stop by Soo North Fly Shop. It's just 2 or 3 minutes from the bridge. If the owner, Brad, is in he'll help you out with all your fly/technique questions and will be eager to sell you the right flies for the right days. His website and facebook are pretty informative too.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

A couple of buddies of mine fished this past weekend. They took 6 on bobbers/minnows off the wall. They also took 2 pike and a big smallie. The rippers get in the way, and keep the fish on edge...which doesn't help.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> A couple of buddies of mine fished this past weekend. They took 6 on bobbers/minnows off the wall. They also took 2 pike and a big smallie. The rippers get in the way, and keep the fish on edge...which doesn't help.


I used to keep my knife on my hip when I fished there. If the rippers crossed my line I would pull the knife and make a nice clean cut through their line. After they get cut a couple of times they get the message. I got hit in the face with a rod a couple of times by a ripper one day and finally told him if he came within 10 feet of me I would throw his rod in the lake.


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

I never fished that spot because of that. Just too much to put up with


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't forget a crawler on the bottom with a corkie! Lest just say it works


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the comments. I don't know how it is going to be but I am going to give it a try, will update next week after I get back. Thanks again.

D


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, my update is not what I really wanted to post as I never made it up to the Soo. I stayed with a buddy at his place on Mullet Lake and the Walleye fishing was to good to take a day and drive up to the St. Marys. I did go over to Cheboygan for an afternoon and fish the river for a couple of hours, only managed to land one small catfish, and lost something big that I had on for about 5 min. and never saw it. Had a good time exploring the river and seeing a very pretty little city for the first time.
Thanks to all who tried to help me out, maybe next year I will make it up there.

D


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Burt, Mullett, and Black Lakes are good.


----------

